# Chicken in a Watermelon?



## *amy* (Sep 21, 2007)

This is new. lol
Chicken in a Watermelon Recipe

When I first saw it, I scratched my head -- but, it might not be bad.

How 'bout quail in a cantaloupe?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer 'Hen in a Honey Dew' personally!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I prefer 'Hen in a Honey Dew' personally!


 


How about a capon in a coconut?!?


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

Duck in a durian?


----------



## *amy* (Sep 21, 2007)

GB said:


> Duck in a durian?


 

I had to look it up, hee hee. Never tried one. Looks pretty good!

Imageurio kutej F 070203 ime.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pork in a pineapple?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

Goose in a grapefruit?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 21, 2007)

*Amy* said:
			
		

> Pork in a pineapple?


 
Actually grilled tenderloin and pineapple served in a pineapple half is delicious!! Especially when served with lots and lots of Coconut Aarak


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

Cat in a melon?


<------------


----------



## *amy* (Sep 21, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Actually grilled tenderloin and pineapple served in a pineapple half is delicious!! Especially when served with lots and lots of Coconut Aarak


 
Sounds delish. Wonder if it could be cooked in a pineapple? What's Aarak? TIA

Think the chicken cooked in a watermelon might be quite tasty, & would love to see the look on guests' faces when served. 

How about poultry in a pumpkin - Chicken, squash, raisins, nutmeg and/or cinnamin and rice. Dinner in a pumpkin.


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

*amy* said:


> How about poultry in a pumpkin - Chicken, squash, raisins, nutmeg and/or cinnamin and rice. Dinner in a pumpkin.


I actually have a dinner in a pumpkin recipe, but it uses ground beef. I have never made it, but one of these days I will...

DINNER IN A PUMPKIN

Medium sized pumpkin (about 4 pounds)
1-1/2 pounds lean ground beef
1/3 cup chopped green pepper
3/4 cup chopped celery
3/4 cup chopped onion
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 Tablespoon brown sugar
1 4-ounce can mushrooms
1 can cream of chicken soup
2 cups cooked rice

Using a sharp knife, cut lid from pumpkin and scoop out
pumpkin seeds and excess membrane with a scraping tool.
In a large skillet, combine ground beef, chopped green
pepper, chopped celery, and chopped onion and cook over
medium heat until ground beef is browned. Add next seven
ingredients to skillet. Mix well and place mixture into
pumpkin cavity. Place lid on pumpkin. Place pumpkin on a
foil-lined cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees for 1-1/2
hours.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 21, 2007)

GB said:


> I actually have a dinner in a pumpkin recipe, but it uses ground beef. I have never made it, but one of these days I will...
> 
> DINNER IN A PUMPKIN
> 
> ...


 
That rings a bell.  It's been on my list to give a try as well.  Sounds tasty! Thanks for the recipe   Puts me in mind of the surreal gourmet.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 21, 2007)

*Chicken in a Watermellon?*



*amy* said:


> This is new. lol
> Chicken in a Watermelon Recipe
> 
> When I first saw it, I scratched my head -- but, it might not be bad.
> ...


 
If this don't beat all. I must try this one while I can find a watermellon here. I'll let you know! Better be this weekend had it not.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 21, 2007)

*Meal in a pumpkin*



*amy* said:


> That rings a bell. It's been on my list to give a try as well. Sounds tasty! Thanks for the recipe  Puts me in mind of the surreal gourmet.


 
If I can't get the watermellon chicken done I surely can do he pumpkin in a meal deal. Someone said the ghosts, gobblins, and pumpkins are coming out.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2007)

a pigeon in a passion fruit?

a grouse in a gourd?


----------



## QSis (Sep 21, 2007)

GB said:


> I actually have a dinner in a pumpkin recipe, but it uses ground beef. I have never made it, but one of these days I will...
> 
> DINNER IN A PUMPKIN
> 
> ...


 
I've made meatloaf in a pumpkin many times, and it's great!  The pumpkin takes quite awhile to cook so that the flesh is tender - more like 2 and 1/2 hours. But then again, the meatloaf mixture is raw when you stuff the pumpkin.

But when it's done, you spoon out some of the pumpkin flesh along with the meatloaf.  Serve with baked potatoes and baked apples.

I do like your recipe, GB, and will try that one this year! Thanks!

Lee


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

Yours sounds great too QSis. The addition of the baked apples really did it for me for some reason.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 21, 2007)

buckytom said:


> a pigeon in a passion fruit?
> 
> a grouse in a gourd?


 
Dang Bucky.....that's like the 10th time I wanted to give you Karma but got REEE-Jected.

Keeps telling me to spead it around....which I have been.


----------



## drumstick (Oct 11, 2007)

GB said:


> I actually have a dinner in a pumpkin recipe, but it uses ground beef. I have never made it, but one of these days I will...
> 
> DINNER IN A PUMPKIN
> 
> ...


 
I made this recipe two days ago for my daughter's birthday dinner!
My grandchildren were thrilled with the presentation! 

It reminded me a little of our American version of sheperd's pie, so I would
suggest mashed potatoes as a side.

Yummy! Thank you for the recipe! 

PS: I used ground turkey instead of beef. It was awesome, no grease!


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback drumstick. I am so happy you enjoyed it. Now I have the motivation I need to actually made this one. I also love your idea to use turkey instead of beef. I think when I make it I will do that as well.


----------

